# Auto-Konzeptstudien



## ikon (5. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich suche Konzeptstudien von Autos (wenn möglich Innenräume). Da dies für eine Marketingkampagne eines größeren Kunden ist, kann dies auch ruhig etwas kosten. Ideal wäre natürlich eine Foto,- bzw. Grafikagentur, welche sich hauptsächlich/ausschliesslich mit Automobildesign befasst. Die allseits bekannten Stock-Photo-Agenturen zu durchwühlen hat mir eher mäßigen Erfolg beschert... zumal die Bilder auch einheitlich sein sollten.

Ich hoffe es kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

mfg,
ikon


----------

